# Pet dog and snakes and spiders



## Haslital (Jun 19, 2013)

Not quite sure what part of the forum to post this. I live in a country where it's rare to come across vipers and so my dog never meets one. They usually head for the hills as soon as they sense you anyway. I'm wondering how it works in Australia with having a dog. If one kept a dog living in the outback where there aren't parks. How does one keep the dog safe from snake or spider bites or even the cane toads? My dog likes to potter about and naturally gets curious if something slithers passed him or he might step on one running about in bushes. I mean there's cattle dogs running around stations and such. It's not easy finding useful information on such practicality on the internet, can you point me to such a site?

Thank you for any information!!


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

Everyone in Australia has dogs and nobody has issues. snakes and spiders run away from bigger animals here as well. Where are you going in Australia? Cane toads are only an issue in QLD really.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

The insect that causes most problems for dog owners here is the paralysis tick which is usually doing damage to a dog before it is noticed. An untreated animal with slowly lose the use of its limbs as the paralysing chemicals spread through its body........

Paralysis tick poisoning - prevention, signs, symptoms, treatment, Northern Beaches - Pittwater Animal Hospital


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I thought these links may help

How to Teach a Dog to Avoid Snakes | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy

7 ways to keep your pets safe from snakes - Foster Community Online

Good luck!


----------

